# Musings, philosophical or commonplace.



## blujeenz (25/2/16)

So often we take a topic way off track, yet I like exploring the road less travelled and so I figured maybe a thread to do just that might be in order, as well as affording an opportunity to elaborate further.
Heres a gem as an example of what I mean, taken from http://www.ecigssa.co.za/taxman-has...re-they-going-to-regulate.t19977/#post-331604



Christos said:


> If I win the lottery I would buy a g class merc for offroading.
> Then again I believe lotto is a tax on the *stupid*.



I stared at that "stupid" label for a while thinking it was a bit harsh, to a bystander at first glance it does seem that way.
If stupid means continously throwing your money away on a billion to 1 chance and hoping for a different outcome, then yep, stupid is fairly close to the bullseye.
I think swopping the word _stupid_ for clueless/goalless/wishful thinking might be more apropo.

Feel free to weigh in with opinions, Im keen to see others slants on things, OP included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero (26/2/16)

I'm of the opinion that a game based on chance is pretty stupid. Don't have a label for people playing the stupid game because we all do stupid things and then you get over it. Alternatively you keep playing routinely and religiously because you are the chosen one.

Those not offended by the word 'stupid' in the OP context, is probably of the opinion that replacing the word is stupid aswell, or simply don't care much about it. The OP is probably just a throw away statement or a subconscious effort to serve as a reminder to never play the lotto again.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/16)

At the end of the day thinking you will win at a casino (consistently) or by buying a Lotto ticket is misguided... but if you want to have a chance at a big win and you are fully prepared to lose your initial investment then by all means go for it. People do win... most lose obviously but that chance of a huge win and licence to dream about it is fun.

I enjoy going to the Suncoast Casino occasionally and am fully prepared to lose my small investment but I have on occasion left the casino with a pocketful of cash... have I lost more than I have won? Yes... but I enjoy the experience.

One of my mates won just over four million rand back in the days of the KZN Lotto and that was a huge amount in those days... but today she is back to normal having spent the entire bonanza and wasted it. 

Will I still keep buying the occasional USA Lotto ticket? Sure will... I could do a lot of good with US$266,000,000!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will I still keep buying the occasional USA Lotto ticket? Sure will... I could do a lot of good with US$266,000,000!



i was under the impression that it would be invalid as we cannot claim it as a SA resident ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i was under the impression that it would be invalid as we cannot claim it as a SA resident ?



Not according to the local agents who market the web site.


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Stupid is buying a R50 quick-pick and lying awake all night planning on how you spend it. However buying it understanding your chances, and doing it for the hell is not stupid. Just FYI I fall into the first category!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Stupid is buying a R50 quick-pick and lying awake all night planning on how you spend it. However buying it understanding your chances, and doing it for the hell is not stupid. Just FYI I fall into the first category!


As cheap sideshow entertainment, yep, I agree, sometimes I would really draw it out and not look at the winning numbers either. 
Stupid is when its your only egg in your basket to financial freedom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> As cheap sideshow entertainment, yep, I agree, sometimes I would really draw it out and not look at the winning numbers either.
> Stupid is when its your only egg in your basket to financial freedom.


"Agree" "Funny" "I Can Relate" - Godly post @blujeenz !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/7/16)

Ever wonder if the rain falls slower at night with a full moon than in the day?







http://home.hiwaay.net/~krcool/Astro/moon/moontides/


----------



## zadiac (20/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> So often we take a topic way off track, yet I like exploring the road less travelled and so I figured maybe a thread to do just that might be in order, as well as affording an opportunity to elaborate further.
> Heres a gem as an example of what I mean, taken from http://www.ecigssa.co.za/taxman-has...re-they-going-to-regulate.t19977/#post-331604
> 
> 
> ...



I think those who already won the lotto might disagree with you

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

